# any one here strange sounds at west branch



## Fontebassfishing

hey kinda a wired thng to ask but any body that fishes at west branch a night ever hear screams knocks howels comeing from the woods iv heard of pepole who have so just thought i would ask


----------



## westbranchbob

there are donkeys on wayland road that you can hear,plenty of great horned owls,and a few lions up on newtonfalls road that you can hear on a clear day.May explain some of those noises.


----------



## Carpeater

Wow...weird you ask. My brother asked me that the other day. Said he heard nothing like it before. Said it spooked him and his wife pretty good.


----------



## DonVittorio

If there is anyone who owns peafowl out that way , they can sound like someone getting murdered. Obnoxious birds.


----------



## Fontebassfishing

what did they say they heard carpeater


----------



## Socom

I don't know the area but up by pymatuning there are what my grandpa calls "screech owls" sounds like a baby is being murdered in the woods.


----------



## buckzye11

The sound of a few Coyotes cackling can be really loud.... and make those neck hairs rise. And that Screech Owl has an eerie sound. A Rabbit being killed is a bloody murder scream. Or bigfoot.... but it couldn't be that, because bigfoot is not real.


----------



## Carpeater

More of the scream type of noise. I asked him if he threw rocks in the woods to see if bigfoot would throw them back. 




Fontebassfishing said:


> what did they say they heard carpeater


----------



## viper1

Dont forget the red fox. I had a buddy run from a woods because of screams. I finally found a red fox on its back legs screaming away. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carpeater

For real, a fox???? Or am I missing the joke???


----------



## t.stuller

Carpeater said:


> For real, a fox???? Or am I missing the joke???


No joke, red fox will make a awful screaming sound. I'd say it's probably a screech owl, or something a coyotes killing. Had a goose get nabbed by a coyote in the field across from me about 11:30 pm a few days ago. Never heard such noise in my life.


----------



## Khersh88

I don't know that area but I know foxes can make very weird loud noises check out you tube female fox screams


----------



## viper1

Carpeater said:


> For real, a fox???? Or am I missing the joke???




For real no joke. First time i ever seen it. He was standing like a ground hog does and letting these blood curtling screams. Being as curious and dumb as i am i searched quite a whike till i found it. Buddy still dont believe it. Lol


----------



## Fontebassfishing

iv heard of bigfoot sightings out there and my mom saw something back in1994 at saltfork she thinks was a bigfoot so who knows whats out there


----------



## salmon king

I believe theres a squatch in those woods.


----------



## Huntinbull

I have heard the lions, and thought to myself, "Nah, that wasn't a lion. Can't be." Now I know.


----------



## Skippy

Whenever you go fishing at night,,,, "ALWAYS" go with someone that you can outrun.


----------



## pymybob

Skippy said:


> Whenever you go fishing at night,,,, "ALWAYS" go with someone that you can outrun.


Remind me never to go fishing with you, Skippy! LOL!


For the record, it is a sasquatch.


----------



## tkbiker

Skippy said:


> Whenever you go fishing at night,,,, "ALWAYS" go with someone that you can outrun.


Hahahaha now thats just down right .... funny!!! 

There is some crazy stuff that goes on out at WB, i I Volunteered with a naturalist that worked there she told me some crazy stories . more witchcraft/voodoo kinda stuff but still!


(wooohoooo 100th post's!!!!!)


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Have heard different stories about W.B... Only weired thing I heard was the roar of the lion..Could have been many different things..Once in Pa. I went up to Tionesta with my uncle ,he had a deer camp up there. The first night I went out to give mother nature a call, I got chased back inside by a loud scream of a woman being killed up the hill, My uncle busted out laughing. , He told me it was just a bobcat screaming, Scared the S--t out of a 15 year old.Just go and enjoy the fishing...JIM....CL....


----------



## carpslayer

This thread seams very (squachy)..............lmao


----------



## carpslayer

ive been there early in the morning and never heard anything... maybe we should go bigfoot hunting at west branch...lol


----------



## heidlers

LOL!! I'm with you pymybob!!  

One alternative not mentioned was a ground hog. I stumbled upon one in the backyard one afternoon that let out a shriek that you wouldn't believe. I damn near pissed my shorts it caught me so off guard! Lord knows there is plenty of stuff in those woods that could be the culprit. As other's mentioned, there are also bobcats, and I am a believer that there are mountain lions, once again, in the area. There were stories of folks losing pets in the valley a couple summer's ago. Some claim to have seen it. Also, a couple winters back I had tracks in the backyard/snow which were of a very big cat following deer tracks on a couple occassions. That was followed in the Spring by a deer kill in the back yard. Was an adult deer, drug a good distance with it's hind end eaten. Though I don't have a photo, the tracks and other evidence convince me that they are around.


----------



## vc1111

Most of the screams you hear at West Branch are the sounds of fisherman being dragged from their boats by muskies. 

I'd stay away from that lake if I were you.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

That is cute vc1111, There are some big enough to make you scream....JIM....CL....


----------



## samiam

It is the west branch witch. I don't believe in witches or ghosts but I saw her when I went to her grave. http://www.strangeusa.com/Viewlocation.aspx?id=56789


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN'

Fishing off of Knapp road in 08' brother was blowing coyote calls just to mess with campers..Bout an hour passed and we heard a few deer scurry behind us.Then thought a park ranger was rolling up on us shined a light and heard a sound I cant even describe!Whatever it was ran on 2 feet and was large by the sounds of limbs breaking.Needless to say we set the land speed record down a long path to the truck!Armed and still that scared!Never been back since.Immediately traded the 9 for a .45....


----------



## glfpro07

I have **** hunted out there many times and never here anything out of the normal. When you walk through woods all night you hear many things. I hunted in pa 1 time where something was there that didn't want us there but we never did see it, we got our dogs and headed for the truck! Lol


----------



## viper1

Either way. If your in a boat I wouldn't worry. Even on shore I might be interested but not worried. As I never have heard of any body being eaten or any have ate bodies. LOL I find the sounds of the woods comforting and curious at times. But been in them since I could walk and in the hills of Kentucky and West Virgina these sounds dont even register. LOL


----------



## Fontebassfishing

lol yah they make some crazy sounds


----------



## Berliner

Kinda off subject but I hear Lions at night. I live miles away from www.noahslostark.org and I can still hear them. It took me years to figure out it wasn't a squatch.


----------



## monsterzero

I do a lot of night fishing, and you hear alot of weird sounds when your out there but the strangest thing i've encountered were big and i mean big rocks being thrown in my direction.Its happened to me at ladue,new lyme several times i mean these rocks were being thrown at least 40 or 50 yds.without a soul in sight


----------



## Fontebassfishing

Monsterzero what part of west branch did this happen


----------



## sheephead

Berliner said:


> Kinda off subject but I hear Lions at night. I live miles away from www.noahslostark.org and I can still hear them. It took me years to figure out it wasn't a squatch.


I was fishing Mill Creek in march near dutch harbor and heard the lions roar and it took me a few minutes to figure out what I was hearing! LOL


----------



## Bulldawg

vc1111 said:


> Most of the screams you hear at West Branch are the sounds of fisherman being dragged from their boats by muskies.
> 
> I'd stay away from that lake if I were you.


Your not kidding , one day I saw 2 guys in a little jon boat get swallowed whole by at least a 15ft musky .......................


----------



## buckzye11

Bulldawg said:


> Your not kidding , one day I saw 2 guys in a little jon boat get swallowed whole by at least a 15ft musky .......................


Almost as beliveable as the large footed primate who stands 7 ft tall, but hides in the brush as if he were a mouse.


----------



## oz1222

Fontebassfishing said:


> hey kinda a wired thng to ask but any body that fishes at west branch a night ever hear screams knocks howels comeing from the woods iv heard of pepole who have so just thought i would ask


Yea, I think I have heard a very strange sound at westbranch too....it was peace and quite. (The sound of no wife nagging at me!)


----------



## Bassbme

Has anyone seen the submereged UFO base near the mouth of Silver Creek? I've seen it on my depth finder. The aliens think they are tricky .... they have it disguised as an old submereged road bed....... but I know better !!!


----------



## glfpro07

I was telling my father about this post and he wanted me to tell everyone to be careful. My father and my uncle were parked by old cabel line rd getting ready to put the dogs in the woods when a group of people were walking down the road with there arms crossed together chanting. My father grabbed the .22 out of being nervous as these people walked closer towards them. When they got to my uncle and father they asked what they were doing there and how long it would take them to get out. He said they had along machete with 1 of them. I know along time ago before it was west branch state park there was a woman that lived in a house right by cable line road off in the woods. Long story short supposedly from what i remember my grandfather telling me was i believe she killed her kids in the house, but after that people would go there and sacrafice things so they tore the house down but i believe the foundation is still there. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## glfpro07

I FOUND THE STORY I BELIEVE. THE WOMAN WAS KILLED THERE AND THATS WHY PEOPLE GO TO SACRAFICE.
West Branch State Park - The woods at this state park are said to be haunted by a woman who was killed by townspeople outside of Ravenna. Accused of being a witch, she was put to death by being pressed (placing a piece of wood on top of the victim and adding stones on top of the wood until the victim is dead). Her grave is marked by a mound of stones. Over they years, the stones marking her grave have been scattered, but a layer still remains that cannot be disturbed. The woman herself roams the woods of the park. There are reports of seeing her apparition wearing a black flowing gown and scarf.


----------



## monsterzero

It never happened to me at west branch i was at ladue as well as new lyme.


----------



## westbranchbob

Big foot does not exsist Ted Nugent would have killed one by now!


----------



## FISHIN216

Great doing an all night catfishing tournament the 19th.....I will be disappointed if nothing weird happens now lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim

westbranchbob said:


> Big foot does not exsist Ted Nugent would have killed one by now!


+1 Hahaha! No kidding!


----------



## ezbite

Laugh all you want, but several years ago I was camping out there. I was just waking up, it was fairly early in the morning and something screamed so loud my ears began to ring. It sounded like it was right behind the tent and it was loud, very loud. My Doberman at the time was in the tent with me and she crawled over to me and was shaking. I've never camped at west branch since.


----------



## willthethrill77

They have bigfoot search parties out there. Make Sounds that are real high pitched hit trees with baseball bats. Very interesting .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69

viper1 said:


> For real no joke. First time i ever seen it. He was standing like a ground hog does and letting these blood curtling screams. Being as curious and dumb as i am i searched quite a whike till i found it. Buddy still dont believe it. Lol


I hear that all the time in my woods and there is a red fox by my house all the time too! I always thought it was a rabbit getting eaten alive haha.


----------



## FISHIN216

ezbite said:


> Laugh all you want, but several years ago I was camping out there. I was just waking up, it was fairly early in the morning and something screamed so loud my ears began to ring. It sounded like it was right behind the tent and it was loud, very loud. My Doberman at the time was in the tent with me and she crawled over to me and was shaking. I've never camped at west branch since.


That gave me chills.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king

Theres some funny posts on this thread guys funny stuff..
Now I've personally never been to West Branch but have seen some crazy stuff.
Ive seen moocher man mooching me for my carp. Hes about the scariest guy youd ever seen. Hes the guy with a fillet knife in one hand and a beer with a brown paper bag in the other. Hes said to roam the rivers and lakes that are in north east ohio.
He also has friends every where, I know you guys have seen them but beware if you throw your fish back in the presence of them they might just gut you like a fish...
mwa ha ha ha....


----------



## limit out

Crappie lover Im with you,













































































Crappie lover Im agree with you,I heard a bobcat before and it does make your hair stand.You guys stop being chickens,and get out and catch some fish.Theres nothing out there but mabey some sick person that might want to hurt you.Just remember CCW.


----------



## jcustunner24

ezbite said:


> Laugh all you want, but several years ago I was camping out there. I was just waking up, it was fairly early in the morning and something screamed so loud my ears began to ring. It sounded like it was right behind the tent and it was loud, very loud. My Doberman at the time was in the tent with me and she crawled over to me and was shaking. I've never camped at west branch since.


If there's something in the wild that creeps out ezbite, I have no choice but to believe it. Watch his youtube videos. Dude doesn't tiptoe through the tulips. If it was enough to creep Tom out, I'd have needed a replacement wardrobe!


----------



## tadluvadd

If you never heard one,a red fox will make most anyone go in thier britches if they were behind thier tent.years ago,we used to hunt fox at night and i had heard them before.that being said,i had them scream right below my treestand while deerhunting,knowing what it was and still made me jump out of my skin and my heart pound.screech owls can make wierd noises as well,but nothing compairs to the fox.well maybe nothing except that fang toting, stinky,human eating bigfoot that keeps eluding nuge and the finding bigfoot team.


----------



## ezbite

jcustunner24 said:


> If there's something in the wild that creeps out ezbite, I have no choice but to believe it. Watch his youtube videos. Dude doesn't tiptoe through the tulips. If it was enough to creep Tom out, I'd have needed a replacement wardrobe!


hold da phone.... i never said it creeped my out, just creeped out my dogi was camping with 3 other people who had their own tent because they didnt want to sleep with my dog in the tent, so i took my own tent. to this day they think it was me messing around trying to scare them, but like i said, i havent camped out at west branch since and dont plan on it


----------



## Carpeater

Another "too damn funny statement".....I love good advice.


----------



## Bassbme

EEEEEK !!!! It's a mouse !!!!


----------



## dtigers1984

There is a Grassman/Bigfoot Fesitval at the state park campgrounds next weekend (may 18-19), according to the DNR website.


----------



## Fontebassfishing

dtigers1984 funny u bring that up im in the group is is running that lol


----------



## ralph8814

it was Bigfoot they live on WB i have heard them many nights...and theres nothing to worry about he dont want you....well maybe he does..


----------



## Juwayne22

Reading these posts gave me chills...this had to be 15 -16 years ago I was about 15 years old. I was camping with a few of my brothers in a tent deeeeep in a heavily wooded area of geauga county. around 430AM I'm laying there half awake when i heard this sound that can best be described as a taridactyl(sp?) being murdered by a chainsaw. Of course no one woke up cept me, not even the dog. after about 20 minutes my heart stopped pounding and I was starting to fall back into that hazy half sleep state when I heard it again, cept much MUCH closer to the tent. Again, no one woke up cept me. I was afraid to move, afraid to even breath. Never heard it again after that. when i told my brothers about it in the morning they didnt believe a word i said and insisted I was just trying to spook them...I've determined after research that it was most likely a screech owl. Or, one of the amish guys effing with us. Either way, I've never heard anything as bone chillingly horrific since then.


----------



## sheephead

jcustunner24 said:


> If there's something in the wild that creeps out ezbite, I have no choice but to believe it. Watch his youtube videos. Dude doesn't tiptoe through the tulips. If it was enough to creep Tom out, I'd have needed a replacement wardrobe!


You make me laugh stunner cuz I've watched a couple of his vids and saw a big sow hog shot with a fence 10 yrds behind her and I think he used a gun big enough to kill a grizz or a squatch,NOT IMPRESSED! Spend a few hundred hours or more in a tree stand a year and you'll know there isn't anything out there that will go primate on your a#&!!.... Maybe a bobcat or two but I won't be changin my panties over it! LMAO


----------



## FinsFurFeathers

Had a skunk bite into our extention cord (still plugged in) at Salt Fork one time. Now that was a stange noise. _Didn't smell too good either_!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Probs Coyotes. At night when fishin Catfish. They put out one erie howl. I saw on Westbranch Dams facebook page a pic of a Black Bear taken w/ a trail cam today. Who knows...


----------



## Fontebassfishing

lol i belive there something to the bigfoot thing not 100 percent sure what it is but i think there something out there maybye not a west branch but other places in the state


----------



## c. j. stone

I've seen and heard a ton of owls, all types and sizes, while hunting and fishing the West Branch area. My guess is screech owls, and/ or coyotes doing their thing.


----------



## Fontebassfishing

i have heard the owls there and coytos but have heard something i cant explain


----------



## Big Chief201

brb gone squatchin.... 

Someone find out the next time these guys are going out at night and go mess with them .


----------



## Wow

Juwayne22 said:


> i heard this sound that can best be described as a taridactyl(sp?) being murdered by a chainsaw.


I hate to admit it but, yep! ...I think my wife was in the vicinity. --Tim


----------



## The_Fish_Whisperer

heidlers said:


> LOL!! I'm with you pymybob!!
> 
> One alternative not mentioned was a ground hog. I stumbled upon one in the backyard one afternoon that let out a shriek that you wouldn't believe. I damn near pissed my shorts it caught me so off guard! Lord knows there is plenty of stuff in those woods that could be the culprit. As other's mentioned, there are also bobcats, and I am a believer that there are mountain lions, once again, in the area. There were stories of folks losing pets in the valley a couple summer's ago. Some claim to have seen it. Also, a couple winters back I had tracks in the backyard/snow which were of a very big cat following deer tracks on a couple occassions. That was followed in the Spring by a deer kill in the back yard. Was an adult deer, drug a good distance with it's hind end eaten. Though I don't have a photo, the tracks and other evidence convince me that they are around.


As someone that grew up in Newton Falls that spent more time with friends on the backroads out there than I care to admit, I can personally attest to there being mountain lions. A buddy and I saw one run accross the street one night from our car. We were creeping along at about 3 miles an hour and looked at each other in disbelief. Spent a half hour trying to spot again...before heading 10 miles away to heed the call of nature.


----------



## westbranchbob

was out late last night and around 11 pm heard police sirens going down rt5 and then as they began to fade away you could hear the yodel dogs howling back to the sirens.Pretty cool to hear but not a bigfoot.Really?????? a bigfoot sorry guys it's just not possible.


----------



## Fontebassfishing

sweet man yah its a slim chance that they are there but the way i look at it is you never know anything is posable


----------



## ezbite

sheephead said:


> You make me laugh stunner cuz I've watched a couple of his vids and saw a big sow hog shot with a fence 10 yrds behind her and I think he used a gun big enough to kill a grizz or a squatch,NOT IMPRESSED! Spend a few hundred hours or more in a tree stand a year and you'll know there isn't anything out there that will go primate on your a#&!!.... Maybe a bobcat or two but I won't be changin my panties over it! LMAO


i could careless if you ARE IMPRESSED! do you understand english?? 



 i explained EXACTLY what i was doing. killing a hog for meat in a fenced in area, i say it within the first 45 seconds of the video. i never pretended to be some great white hunter, yet you feel the need to belittle me? i was simply making a video of the double D ranch. i never said there was a bigfoot at WB either and as far as "a gun big enough to kill a grizz" listen to my words in the video, ive practiced with that rifle and fell confident with it at a 100 yard standing shot. the shot was about 75 yards and it was a clean, humane kill. looks like just the right gun IMO!! but hey, i guess you spend a couple hundred hours a year in the treestand so you know more than me, i only spend maybe 50 and i have my tags filled.... later sheephead, you just made my ignore list. hahahaha,,, no wait!LMAO!!!
so is that what you were trolling for???


----------



## buckzye11

I was waiting for that EZ


----------



## viper1

Can't post any thing here any more with out some one trying to make a lier out of you or be Little what you do. Sure ain't like the old days. Tapatalk is one reason. I was told on another forum their not using it any more. And will get a different app. Guess the hackers have cracked this one. Also noticed all the real wise guys are newbies. Use to be newbies come here to learn. Now they just abuse. Pretty brave to hid behind an aliases and do such things.
I think the video was good. And didn't have a hard time understanding. I never hunted a preserve as I don't like it any better then stocked pay ponds. But I have a lot of friends that enjoy both and i'm happy they do. As far as meat now for that reason I may be able to do it. After all can't get any worse then going to the store and paying some one to kill it for you. And we all do that.


----------



## Carpeater

Re: "always go fishing at night with someone you can outrun!"

Skippy, You made both me and my son die from laughing on that post. He's 11 years old and got it right away! Tooo Funny!


----------



## bluegilla killa

salmon king said:


> Theres some funny posts on this thread guys funny stuff..
> Now I've personally never been to West Branch but have seen some crazy stuff.
> Ive seen moocher man mooching me for my carp. Hes about the scariest guy youd ever seen. Hes the guy with a fillet knife in one hand and a beer with a brown paper bag in the other. Hes said to roam the rivers and lakes that are in north east ohio.
> He also has friends every where, I know you guys have seen them but beware if you throw your fish back in the presence of them they might just gut you like a fish...
> mwa ha ha ha....


That made me ROR


----------



## vibe

Its bigfoots breeding season.lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69

Seen the red fox again! I heard rustling on the side of my house and at full sprint comes a rabbit followed by mr red fox!!! They was running at least 20 mph or more! lol


----------



## WCO217RET

There are sounds out there at night that you don't know what it is...and it is best that you do not know......


----------



## [email protected]

i do believe there are bigfoots and i believe thats what you were hearing


----------



## Barney

I have heard men screaming in the woods at Nimi.
Beware!


----------



## Bassbme

Barney said:


> I have heard men screaming in the woods at Nimi.
> Beware!


LMAO......... that reminds me of a story. I have a friend that used to go out night fishing at Nimi all the time. He USED to.......he doesn't any more because he SWEARS he saw a see monster. He said he was out there one night and saw this thing with a big head and long body swimming close to shore, then it suddenly started making real loud splashing sounds. He said he took off running and said he is never going back out there again. I was dying laughing.... he asked me what was so funny and I told him that what he saw was a beaver towing a branch. Of course he didn't believe me, and to this day swears it was a sea monster. To my knowledge he has never been out there again. Since we are talking about other non existent things....... Has anyone else seen Nimisila Nessie? LOL

Oh and about the men screaming. I read in the paper that the Akron police are cracking down on parking lots at Nimisila. It seems that men are meeting in the parking lots, and are doing things with other men that umm....... well....... let's just say it may explain the screaming that you heard


----------



## Berliner

Bassbme said:


> Oh and about the men screaming. I read in the paper that the Akron police are cracking down on parking lots at Nimisila. It seems that men are meeting in the parking lots, and are doing things with other men that umm....... well....... let's just say it may explain the screaming that you heard




Thanks you scared me for life now -

Berlin - Crappie Walleyes
West Branch - Muskie
Nimisilia - Eeww


----------



## Bassbme

Berliner said:


> Thanks you scared me for life now -
> 
> Berlin - Crappie Walleyes
> West Branch - Muskie
> Nimisilia - Eeww



LOL ..... sorry


----------



## Fontebassfishing

Berliner said:


> Thanks you scared me for life now -
> 
> Berlin - Crappie Walleyes
> West Branch - Muskie
> Nimisilia - Eeww


ha thats some gross ****


----------



## dmills4124

Ya'll should know by now that any bigfoot can hide in a strawberry patch without being seen. They know how to mix up berries and minerals to paint their toenails red so that they blend right in and nobody can see them at all. The perfect camo. 
Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
Later Ya'll
donm


----------



## Ted Dressel

To let all you know NAFC OHIO CHAPTER IS HAVEING AN ANNUAL MEET AT WEST BRANCH THIS WEEKEND MAY 17-20 AT THE GROUP CAMP GROUND.IF YOU ARE IN THE AREA STOP BY AND SAY HI.I'VE BEEN THE LUCKY ONE TO BE ELECTED CO-CHAIRMAN OF THE OHIO CHAPTER.BRING YOUR JACK LINKS JERKY FOR THE GRASSMAN/BIG FOOT FESTIVAL!


----------



## dcnewco

Actually, Portage County leads all other counties in the state for sasquatch sightings...And there were several recorded at West Branch. Bobo could tell you if it was a Sqauatch or not!


----------



## Bass-Chad

Bassbme said:


> LMAO......... that reminds me of a story. I have a friend that used to go out night fishing at Nimi all the time. He USED to.......he doesn't any more because he SWEARS he saw a see monster. He said he was out there one night and saw this thing with a big head and long body swimming close to shore, then it suddenly started making real loud splashing sounds. He said he took off running and said he is never going back out there again. I was dying laughing.... he asked me what was so funny and I told him that what he saw was a beaver towing a branch. Of course he didn't believe me, and to this day swears it was a sea monster. To my knowledge he has never been out there again. Since we are talking about other non existent things....... Has anyone else seen Nimisila Nessie? LOL
> 
> Oh and about the men screaming. I read in the paper that the Akron police are cracking down on parking lots at Nimisila. It seems that men are meeting in the parking lots, and are doing things with other men that umm....... well....... let's just say it may explain the screaming that you heard


Imagine my surprise when I seen that in the paper. It was about 5 years ago now so that would put me at around 18 years old but, I had been fishing Nimi since I was able to walk. Needless to say i would rather take my chances with Big Foot than Big Bubba.


----------



## FisherPro

Bass-Chad said:


> i would rather take my chances with Big Foot than Big Bubba.


HA! Too funny, lol!


----------



## ohiojmj

The snipes are in full heat in mid-May in Ohio woods.


----------



## Steelheadphycho

Snipes!!! I've sent a ton of half- wits snipe hunting........ HILARIOUS !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforcer1973

last time i hunted the ravenna arsenal they said if you see any bob cats don't shoot them. they make a sound like someone trying to kill a baby. first time i heard one "crying" in west virginia it made every hair on my body stand up.


----------



## kilfo

We were having alot of blood curdling screaming noises at night in the woods.....checked out the sounds of fox, coyotes (which I saw), bobcats....everything I could think of...(except sasquatch)...then I found it...it was not the hunter..it was the prey...every heard a rabbit get attacked? unreal!!! I thought they were virtually noiseless...not so, they make horrible sounds when attacked.


----------



## Tatonka

It's a Rougarou


----------



## sonar

nforcer,, You may have hit the nail.......... 3 years ago ,late Fall ,I was walking to my truck,, to land my boat,,it was dark 'bout 8pm,hopped in& fired 'er up snapped on the lights,,,,and in front of me 30yds out towards the exit of the lot,stood,,broadside ,,a Bobcat,green/gold eyes glowing!! BUT,,prior to seeing the cat,,I was hearing,onshore,,some REAL UNUSUAL,howl/growling sounds,,I figured after seeing that cat,that's what it could of possibly have been?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ducman491

I'm going night fishing tonight for the first time in 25 years tonight on LaDue so I'll keep an ear open for anything that sounds Squatchy! Lol


----------



## damonation

I hunt all over those hills. Ive got trail cameras all around and havent caught a squatch...yet.
I have heard the lion though. In the dark still of the predawn woods sitting in my treestand and it is loud.


----------



## jeffreypc

It's Bigfoot. No doubt...Bigfoot.


Outdoor Hub mobile,


----------



## westbranchbob

well if anybody herd strange sounds this morning comming from the dam it was me after a huge flathead broke my favorite rod!!!!! Soooo depressing!


----------



## snag

hey bob maybe it was that striper that gottcha, or a big carp...lol..............


----------

